# 4th Generation iPod COMMING SOON!



## Quicksilver (Mar 17, 2004)

This sounds really cool. I wonder if a camera will be included.


While sources could not pin-point a specific day or month of introduction, they said the soon to be released player would boast a 50GB hard disk capable of holding 12,500 songs and carry an approximate cost of $499.

Unlike the recent capacity-centric revisions to the iPod line, the 4th-generation iPod will host a number of architectural advancements and new features. Most apparent, sources say, is the presence of a 2-inch color screen for displaying photos stored on the pod, from the palm of your hand. 

The player will reportedly also adopt a video output jack that will allow users to connect their iPods to television sets, sources said. Meanwhile, no mention was made in regards to an output jack capable of relaying audio to a home entertainment center.


AppleInsider ---->


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2004)

the 4th generation ipods are out (10, 20, 40 G). they must be meaning the 5th gen?

please quote some of the text in the article, rather than just linking to a rumor forum.


----------



## twister (Mar 17, 2004)

We are on third generation.  1) scroll wheel 2) touch wheel 3) touch buttons 4) ??  Unless you count mini and 4.  However i am waiting for a new one before i consider buying one.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2004)

it the latest models don't count as a 4rd, then the old 10 and 20 G models should be included in the 1st generation - they are apart the size, the same than the 5 G. so in that calculating way we'd be in the 2nd.


----------



## naodx (Mar 17, 2004)

Not trying to start an argument, but the ones considered 2nd generation did in fact look the same as the 1st generation iPods. But the 2nd generation ones had a touch sensitive scroll wheel, where the 1st generation ones had a 'moving' scroll wheel. To me that is enough to classify a change in generations.

True they just updated the current line a few months back, but the only change they made to it was bumping up the size of the entry model. They didn't change anything about the iPod itself, so I'd still consider that a 3rd generation iPod.

Just my opinion though


----------



## fryke (Mar 17, 2004)

Gotta agree with naodx here, Gia - and even Apple officially called the 3rd gen 3rd gen. First generation: 5 GB (and later 10 GB) with a 'real' wheel. Second generation: Touchpad wheel (10, 20 GB). Everything else was 3rd generation, the mini taken out of it.

The article shows a nice new iPod. Let's hope it's true.


----------



## GroundZeroX (Mar 17, 2004)

There isn't a 4G iPod yet. Gia is a little off. Oh well, doesn't matter, it's just a name.


----------



## gigapet (Mar 18, 2004)

Why don't we talk about the possibility of a new iPod other than which generations are which. I'd love to see a camera included in an iPod. 50GB would certainly give it enough umph to do that, it's way too large for just music certainly and if they're going to introduce a picture browser then an integral camera would make sense. I rekcon if apple keep the look and size but revise the product itself they could be on to yet another winner. $/£500 though... May need to remortgage.


----------



## Randman (Mar 18, 2004)

No sense for a camera. Too many smartphones/pdas have them and the resolution isn't that great. Especially with the low prices on many megapeixel digital cameras these days. It'll probably work along the lines of the Belkin Media reader.
  I wonder if the battery will be replaceable. A color screen will eat more energy, especially if using as any kind of media reader.


----------



## Cat (Mar 18, 2004)

Well, we do have the iSight to plug into it ... could that work?


----------



## fryke (Mar 18, 2004)

mobile phones' cams are coming in at 1 and 1.3 MP quality now, which is more than good enough for them. for web-use, for example, they're very, very useful. Nokia's upcoming 7610 for example will have a blogger application. Just think about it.  Instant holiday photo albums! ;-)

Or more importantly: If you're reporting from MacWorld or WWDC, you can put the images live with comments without even opening your iBook or PowerBook...


----------



## Randman (Mar 18, 2004)

More on 7610:

Nokia have announced their 7610 imaging device, the company's first megapixel camera phone. Encased in dual-tone ruby and onyx-colored covers, the slim Nokia 7610 phone offers capturing, printing, storing and sending of photo-quality images and videos on the Series 60 Platform. The tri-band model is planned to be available during the second quarter of 2004 in two variants, GSM 900/1800/1900 and GSM 850/1800/1900. It is expected to retail for approximately 500. 

The phone includes print functionality, whereby pictures can be turned into prints in just a few seconds via a Bluetooth connection to a compatible printer or by using a printer kiosk available in Nokia-branded retail locations or other photo shops. Using the Kodak Pictures application on the phone, pictures can be uploaded to a virtual photo album on the web and shared online with others or ordered as prints via an online service. The Nokia 7610 phone offers a 65,000 color screen for viewing still images and video captured by the integrated camera and watching real-time video streaming using the built-in RealOne mobile player. The megapixel (1152 X 864) camera features a high-quality lens, 4x digital zoom, and a self-timer. The Nokia 7610 imaging device also allows users to capture images in low-light conditions. 

Nokia 7610 users can create short films or even music videos of up to 10 minutes by shooting and editing the footage captured with their imaging device. By using the Movie Director application, users can turn video clips captured with their Nokia 7610 into personal movies by adding special effects such as music, text, new colors or moving objects. The application automatically combines multiple video clips into a single video vignette or optimizes the edited videos for MMS sending.  The Nokia 7610 also includes the new Nokia Lifeblog application, which adds an automatic digital diary to the pockets of trendsetters. The phone application records and organizes digital content - such as images, videos or messages - creating a personal logbook or multimedia memo directly on the phone. When transferred to Nokia Lifeblog on the PC, people can browse and search their multimedia diary in an easy to use timeline or share diary items with friends or family via email. 

The other key features of the Nokia 7610 include rich Multimedia Messaging, email, and MP3/AAC music player, Internet browser, 72MB of expandable memory, USB, Bluetooth connectivity and support for Java technology. The 118 gram, 93cc phone offers up to 3 hours talk-time and 250 hours of standby time. 

http://nokia.com/nokia/0,,54665,00.html


----------



## fryke (Mar 18, 2004)

Thx.  Looks like one I'll actually buy... But back to the iPod. While the 'small' cameras get better and better, I still don't see the need for an iPod to have one directly. However: The colour screen could sure _show_ the photos from the iPhoto collection and your CF-card iPod adapter or whatever that was that Belkin showed with the 3rd gen iPod...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd love to have more a kind of newton with iPod in it. So basically to use it as a newton, but with OS X and with more modern specs than those from the '90s .. and which still could be used as an  iPod. And be about that sized.


----------



## Randman (Mar 18, 2004)

It sounds as if it's have a scroll wheel like the Mini, but I wonder about the functionality of a touchscreen. The whole screen could be used as a monitor, an iPod controlled... or dare I say it? ... to add pda-like functionality.


----------



## MacMuppet (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah yeah the iPod Mini has been "coming soon" for a while now. No sign of it over here. Maybe they're still waiting for the Dollar to rise. I hope they have a comfortable seat...


----------



## bobw (Mar 18, 2004)

I think the Dollar store in my neighborhood is selling the mini


----------



## Randman (Mar 18, 2004)

More like a 249-Dollar Store.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 18, 2004)

MacMuppet said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah the iPod Mini has been "coming soon" for a while now. No sign of it over here. Maybe they're still waiting for the Dollar to rise. I hope they have a comfortable seat...



in UK and rest of Europe iPod minis will be sold in April. Date yet unknown, price too. 

I head rumors of iPod minis being out of stock in US already, but it must be store by store or just in NY or something. Here I can find them (unless they've been all sold after sunday).


----------



## bobw (Mar 18, 2004)

Gia, I think you need a speller more than an iPod


----------



## mi5moav (Mar 18, 2004)

If they were to reconfigure the button on the larger ipods they could possibly get some more screen realestate but its going the wrong way in my opininion for video. Larger battery capacity and the ability to store bar code bmps on the screen so my girlfriend could download 100 coupons from the web and then when she is at the Piggly Wiggly she just pulls out her ipod and they could then scan her screen which as the coupon bar codes on them. Get rid of paper.

I think apple could also come out with an lcd screen that has maybe 128 megs of built in memory in it and a 8 hour battery. Thats it. Just a digital tablet with a dock connector. So, I just throw this in my car or take it to work and can jot down notes on it. Then I can either hook it up to my computer or ipod it can pull of the information. So, basically you have a tablet pc without the pc functionality just the tablet. If, I could buy the lcd display part of my ibook 12" for $199 bucks and have that ability I would by 3 or 4 of them for home about 20 for my office. Give one to all the secs. Would be kind of cool they would have basically digital legal pads laying all around. And in fact with the little rubber feet like the ibook has right now they wouldnt have to do anything just change it to say ipad.


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 18, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> If, I could buy the lcd display part of my ibook 12" for $199 bucks and have that ability I would by 3 or 4 of them for home about 20 for my office. Give one to all the secs. Would be kind of cool they would have basically digital legal pads laying all around. And in fact with the little rubber feet like the ibook has right now they wouldnt have to do anything just change it to say ipad.



Good luck with that!  LCDs are expensive


----------



## mi5moav (Mar 18, 2004)

the only thing i can't stand about the design of the ipod is the hold switch. If it had a little nipple on it or a ridge or was easier to actually reach up to fiddle with. I almost  always have to use two hands when i activate/deactivate it.


----------



## kainjow (Mar 18, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> the only thing i can't stand about the design of the ipod is the hold switch. If it had a little nipple on it or a ridge or was easier to actually reach up to fiddle with. I almost  always have to use two hands when i activate/deactivate it.


Hm maybe you need to relearn how to use your finger? 

It seems fine to me but yea it could be a little easier.


----------



## gilga000 (Mar 18, 2004)

I can do it one handed,  in my pocket, while running.  Actually I can totally navigate that sucker one handed, in my pocket, while running.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Mar 19, 2004)

Fryke... Don't go Nokia! Stick with SonyE!


----------



## MBHockey (Mar 19, 2004)

gigapet said:
			
		

> it's way too large for just music certainly



Not if they throw in lossless codec support in the next firmware (besides .wav)


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Mar 22, 2004)

Minis are rare. The apple store in crossgates (albany NY) has a "waiting list". I ordered one on apple.com and its going to take 3 weeks to get it!

I'm guessing they are selling faster than apple can produce them.


----------



## MBHockey (Mar 22, 2004)

Fahrvergnuugen said:
			
		

> Minis are rare. The apple store in crossgates (albany NY) has a "waiting list". I ordered one on apple.com and its going to take 3 weeks to get it!
> 
> I'm guessing they are selling faster than apple can produce them.



You should cancel the order.  They have them in stock in the Palisades Center Mall Apple Store which is 2 hours from Albany.  I went in there yesterday to check them out.  They are really cool, they had each color out on display to mess around with and i heard someone ask for a silver one and the guy said sure let me just get it out of the baack.  Boy it is a lot smaller than it looks in the picture.  Now if they could throw in a 10 gb mini drive, i'd get one


----------



## Ripcord (Mar 22, 2004)

gilga000 said:
			
		

> I can do it one handed,  in my pocket, while running.  Actually I can totally navigate that sucker one handed, in my pocket, while running.



_I'm not going to read that the wrong way.  I'm not going to read that the wrong way.  I'm not going to..._


----------



## speedraycer (Apr 2, 2004)

the mini is the best thing since sliced bread.  I bought the armband for the gym.  The only thing I don't like is that the cord swings around too much and I have to stuff the cord in my shirt.  Which is kinda gross cuz I sweat all over it.  I blew the left headphone speaker already too.  Anyways, do you really need to take _more_ than 1000 songs with you?  Don't you go home to reload the sucker every few days?  HD storage is a lot less expensive that iPod storage.  Just buy the mini then take the money you saved and buy a 120 gig HD with the money you saved.  Then you are a _way_ ahead of the game.


----------



## iZero (Apr 2, 2004)

it would be could that the new ipod that comes out, could show album art


----------



## legacyb4 (Apr 3, 2004)

Holy cow, just how loud do you listen to your music at?   

I'd hate to think what condition your ears will be in when you turn 80...



			
				speedraycer said:
			
		

> I blew the left headphone speaker already too.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Apr 5, 2004)

its not hard to do. I've blown up 2 pairs of iPod head phones. I don't listen to my music very loud as I am conscious of how bad hearing loss can be, but sometimes I accidentally blast music at full volume through the headphones... like after I get done using the iPod in the car (where the volume is controlled by the head unit, so the iPod is turned all the way up).


at any rate. have there been any more updates as to when the 4th gen iPod will come out? i just bought a mini, mainly because the standard iPod is aging.


----------



## jocknerd (Apr 6, 2004)

Great. Another iPod from Apple. What we really want to see are some new computers. Or has Apple forgotten how to build them? Or worse, doesn't care to be in the computer business anymore and forgotten to tell their customers.


----------



## Quicksilver (Apr 6, 2004)

jocknerd said:
			
		

> Great. Another iPod from Apple. What we really want to see are some new computers. Or has Apple forgotten how to build them? Or worse, doesn't care to be in the computer business anymore and forgotten to tell their customers.




I agree i think there needs to be some more hardware, im still shocked that the newton is gone, mabey an apple branded plasma tv and home digital hub devices would be cool too. 

the ipod seems to be evolving wouldnt it be great if somday it was a music player/video recorder/dvd movie player/photo camera. etc.. Now that would be a killer digital device it would also fully utilise iLife to its maximum potential.


----------



## diablojota (Apr 7, 2004)

Quicksilver said:
			
		

> I agree i think there needs to be some more hardware, im still shocked that the newton is gone, mabey an apple branded plasma tv and home digital hub devices would be cool too.
> 
> the ipod seems to be evolving wouldnt it be great if somday it was a music player/video recorder/dvd movie player/photo camera. etc.. Now that would be a killer digital device it would also fully utilise iLife to its maximum potential.



I think APple branded TVs or any 'normal' consumer item is a bad idea.  Look at Gateway.  Albeit, Apple is a great brand, but not ready for the primetime of consumer electronics.
Let them stick with what they do best for the mean time and that is Software & Hardware Development.


----------



## Quicksilver (Apr 7, 2004)

diablojota said:
			
		

> I think APple branded TVs or any 'normal' consumer item is a bad idea.  Look at Gateway.  Albeit, Apple is a great brand, but not ready for the primetime of consumer electronics.
> Let them stick with what they do best for the mean time and that is Software & Hardware Development.




Your right, I see where your comming from, but of course apple would do it different. i mean the Apple 23" HD Widescreen is getting close and i believe that somthing to do with convergence of television and computer and internet will seriously take place within the next 5 to 10 years. With digital television now utilising user interaction its somthing that should be more or less looked into. Mabey software interaction.


----------



## diablojota (Apr 7, 2004)

Quicksilver said:
			
		

> Your right, I see where your comming from, but of course apple would do it different. i mean the Apple 23" HD Widescreen is getting close and i believe that somthing to do with convergence of television and computer and internet will seriously take place within the next 5 to 10 years. With digital television now utilising user interaction its somthing that should be more or less looked into. Mabey software interaction.



No, I agree completely that when Apple does something, they do it right.  However, Apple is currently succeeding because they cut out all their other lines (printers, etc.) and started focusing again on the software and computer hardware.
I also wouldn't bet on too much convergence of internet, tv and computers.  Like Steve said, and rightfully IMHO, that people watch TV to turn off and use a computer for more stimulating activities, even if it is reading rumor sites   .
Anyway, a 23" widescreen and a 55" plasma are a huge difference in the way they function.  A 23" monitor you can set on your desk, and is part of the computer appliance, however you need some good real estate for a 55" plasma.  Besides, Plasma is only a niche market due to high costs.  Not really the field to be in at the moment for a company like Apple.


----------



## Quicksilver (Apr 7, 2004)

Well lets see what happens. there is a somewhat satisfaction that pulls us away from that tv and right to our Apple computer and then here to macosx.com to discuss the possibilities of a new product, event or news about somthing at apple. It is our community and it is also the amazing support and friendly comments we all put together, we simply want to know more because we are in demand of products that us as individuals might need or want. An Apple branded tv? hmm never.... 

Anyway back to the subject i found this lurking on a site an all in one device video recording/mp3/photo etc device interesting stuff. looks a bit dodgy though --> http://www.pioneercomputers.com.au/cart/product.asp?productid=2241

Dreamvision Mcatch 1000 6 in 1 multifunctional digital camcorder is set to revolutionize the way multimedia works. Dimensions: (WxDxH) 116 x 50 x 21 mm, similar size to a mobile phone, weighing 100g (without expansion module), the Dreamvision Mcatch1000 combines six devices in one:

Digital Camcorder 
MP4 Movie Player
Digital Camera
MP3 Player
Voice Recorder
Web Camera and USB storage. 

With 4 Mega Pixel resolution, 4x Digital Zoom, 1.5 inch LCD, Focus range 1.5m-infinity, 4 mode of brightness control (auto, day light, fluorescent, tungsten), Built-in 16MB SDRAM and 16MB Flash ROM, Dreamvision Mcatch1000 is a high end digital still camera, able to store up to 82 pictures of 1600 x 1200. But theres more. With internal microphone, internal speaker, QVGA 320 x 2400 MPEG4 Video compression, Dreamvision Mcatch 1000 can store up to 30 minutes of MPEG4 video with 64MB SD and up to 60 minutes of MPEG4 video with 128Mb SD. For voice recording, up to 25 minutes audio can be recorded with built in 16MB flash memory. Dreamvision Mcatch 1000 can be used as an MP3 player, with a choice of playing on speakers or headphone. As USB drive, video files and image files can be transferred to computers and email. As web camera, online conferences can be held using MSN Messenger. With TV out, video and MP3 files can be played on television, with VCD quality.


----------



## diablojota (Apr 7, 2004)

That does look a bit dodgy, especially when I google searched Dreamvision Mcatch, only that pioneercomputers website came up.  Besides it looks like a piece o' crap.


----------



## Quicksilver (Apr 7, 2004)

diablojota said:
			
		

> Besides it looks like a piece o' crap.




Tell me about it. I dont know what exactly there trying to achive here but at least they could try a little better with the design. Tt looks like a VCR remote or somthing.


----------



## djbeta (Apr 9, 2004)

C'MON APPLE... I know you can do it...

 PLEASE deliver us audio recording !!!!!!!!!

 So many of us music-heads want to be able to plug our ipod into the mixer and record a set.. or plug in a microphone and go !!


----------



## kainjow (Apr 10, 2004)

djbeta said:
			
		

> C'MON APPLE... I know you can do it...
> 
> PLEASE deliver us audio recording !!!!!!!!!
> 
> So many of us music-heads want to be able to plug our ipod into the mixer and record a set.. or plug in a microphone and go !!


Uh they have these already. iTalk, Voice Recorder (by Griffin I think). Just look at Apple's web site or go to something like iPodlounge.com


----------



## jackdahi (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't know but it seems were do for a refresh on the iPod and iTunes front.


----------

